# Standing up on trainer?



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

I'm about to purchase my first trainer. Well I really wanted the kickr, but it's way out of my price range right now. I figured I would get a cheap one to get me by for a couple years while the technology improves on trainers. I was about to settle on a nashbar/perfomance bike fluid trainer. After reading some reviews it sounds like I will not be able to stand up and hammer out intervals. Now I am thinking I should shell out some extra cash for the kurt kinetic which I am pretty sure you can stand up and hammer on. Anybody know if these trainers will handle me standing up and hammering out intervals? Never used a trainer before so I have no clue what they feel like.


----------



## erknjerk (Oct 8, 2006)

I stand up on my PB trainer. I've only used it 4 times though. I've heard no creaking or other weird noises.


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

i have some poopy schwinn trainer. resistance is horrible I can spin very fast in the large gears. I have pretty much quit riding it other than easy riding. its also extremely loud and i feel like its damaging my bike.

I would like to get one of those ones that tilt well you stand and sprint. anyone have exp with those?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mow4cash said:


> I'm about to purchase my first trainer. Well I really wanted the kickr, but it's way out of my price range right now. I figured I would get a cheap one to get me by for a couple years while the technology improves on trainers. I was about to settle on a nashbar/perfomance bike fluid trainer. After reading some reviews it sounds like I will not be able to stand up and hammer out intervals. Now I am thinking I should shell out some extra cash for the kurt kinetic which I am pretty sure you can stand up and hammer on. Anybody know if these trainers will handle me standing up and hammering out intervals? Never used a trainer before so I have no clue what they feel like.


I have the Ascent fluid from Performance which was their store brand when I bought it. So I would wager it is the same. 

I use it a ton and I stand a lot. More worried about the cheap old bike giving out than the trainer. 

Just make sure you tighten it before getting on. I check every ride. Come to think of it some loctite blue might be a good idea. 

But bottom line it works. Just did Sufferfest Downward Spiral on it this am and was standing and masking as hard as I could.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

Standing up is one area where the Kurt Kinetic RocknRoll really shines.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I have a Kurt and really like it; it's stout and seems well engineered. 

Advice:
- buy / scrounge a replacement rear quick release skewer, of the strong metal variety - some places sell a "trainer specific" type that is probably just extra markup, if you get a basic steel QR with the old-style internal cam, that'll work fine
- biggest problem I have with standing / sprinting is rear tire slip on the roller. If you tighten it super-tight, that increases wear on the tire. If you have the spares, you might consider having a "dedicated trainer wheel" to save wear and tear on your expensive road tire. 
- the movement is not natural, but hey it's still better than not riding at all.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mow4cash said:


> I figured I would get a cheap one to get me by for a couple years while the technology improves on trainers.


Don't count on that happening. The technology hasn't really improved over the past 10yrs. 



> Anybody know if these trainers will handle me standing up and hammering out intervals?


I'd be more concerned of the bike rather than the trainer. If you have a carbon frame I wouldn't stand and hammer on a trainer. 
You'd be better off to pick up an old used steel or alum frame bike and use it as a trainer bike.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

homebrewevolver said:


> i have some poopy schwinn trainer. resistance is horrible I can spin very fast in the large gears. I have pretty much quit riding it other than easy riding. its also extremely loud and i feel like its damaging my bike.
> 
> I would like to get one of those ones that tilt well you stand and sprint. anyone have exp with those?


the kurt kinetic rock n roll, is what you're talking about, and I absolutely LOVE mine. I feel no concern standing, hammering, grinding out in a too heavy gear, anything at all. downsides are expense, size, weight, very limited portability, and the fact that the original flywheel is a bit light, prompting the $90 upgrade to be pretty much necessary. 

That said, if you intend to ride on the trainer frequently, I would save up for this one. Its just a few steps closer to simulating actual road riding. I live in WI, and I prefer to get my full alloted ride time in, without the prep/cleanup time it would take me to ride outside in winter, when possible, and or the added expense of a winter bike. Therefor, I treatem myself to a KKRnR, and would never go back.


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

tlg said:


> Don't count on that happening. The technology hasn't really improved over the past 10yrs.
> 
> I'd be more concerned of the bike rather than the trainer. If you have a carbon frame I wouldn't stand and hammer on a trainer.
> You'd be better off to pick up an old used steel or alum frame bike and use it as a trainer bike.


The kickr has fully open ant+ and bluetooth , and supports any app that is made for it. The trainer game is really starting to change now.

I have an aluminum so I'm good to go there.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

mow4cash said:


> The kickr has fully open ant+ and bluetooth , and supports any app that is made for it. The trainer game is really starting to change now.


I was referring to the budget/cheaper trainers. There's lots of higher end trainers that have been around for a while. Don't expect that to trickle down.


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

NJBiker72 said:


> I have the Ascent fluid from Performance which was their store brand when I bought it. So I would wager it is the same.
> 
> I use it a ton and I stand a lot. More worried about the cheap old bike giving out than the trainer.
> 
> ...


I was looking at the model up from the ascent that has auto pressure applied from bodyweight and quick release lever. Now I'm thinking I should downgrade but like the quick in out feature for $50 more.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

You can stand on most trainers. That shouldn't be an issue.

Performance's house brand used to be rebadged Elite trainers and a great product for the price. Not sure if that's still true.

Kurt Kinetic is beefier, and should last forever. The basic Road Machine model is plenty good if you just want a good workout -- personally I'm not interested in whistles and bells or "road feel," I want to work hard, then get off the trainer. If you want a pleasant way to build base in the winter I don't know what to tell you. Maybe take up nordic skiing?


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

I've used a regular Kurt Kinetic (non rocking version) for a few years, no issues doing intervals out of the saddle on a carbon frame. I'm 160lbs, no tire slippage even during short anaerobic efforts. My back tires get great mileage... IMO even with resistance cranked up the road still does more damage to your tire than the trainer. Aside from not being able to rock the bike back and forth, it's very similiar to being on the road. I do not *sprint* out of the saddle on it though, I think that could cause problems.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnStonebarger said:


> You can stand on most trainers. That shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Performance's house brand used to be rebadged Elite trainers and a great product for the price. Not sure if that's still true.
> 
> Kurt Kinetic is beefier, and should last forever. The basic Road Machine model is plenty good if you just want a good workout -- personally I'm not interested in whistles and bells or "road feel," I want to work hard, then get off the trainer. If you want a pleasant way to build base in the winter I don't know what to tell you. Maybe take up nordic skiing?


as an addendum to my prior post, I agree with this as well. The RnR is by no means the only trainer I'd stand up on. I just like it better than fixed ones because it feels a bit more natural to simulate climbs, sprints and intervals. But I've stood and would stand on other trainers too, regardless of frame material.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mow4cash said:


> I was looking at the model up from the ascent that has auto pressure applied from bodyweight and quick release lever. Now I'm thinking I should downgrade but like the quick in out feature for $50 more.


The ascent is a bit of a pain to get in and out but that's because the skewer does not fit the cheap wall world bike that only gets used on the trainer.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

I am not sure why you couldn't stand up on a cheaper trainer.
I am curious where you heard that?.


----------



## Guod (Jun 9, 2011)

I've had a KK Road Machine for a while and put my carbon bike in it. Many, many hours later, with standing efforts (no outright sprinting though), everything is fine. My frame hasn't exploded and I haven't fallen over or launched myself into the TV.


----------



## EHietpas (Feb 9, 2012)

I stud up on my trainer tonight, older cyclops with zero issues. It was a little more difficult focusing on pedaling and playing Black Ops at the same time though. I found my self pedaling really fast when the guy was running and slower when I was blowing the crap up.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm betting just about any bike would give before the cheapest trainer. Also, some manufacturers void warranty on trainers. Its on their website and is model specific. I have a carbon Merlin ridden it on a Cycleops fluid trainer (from early 2000's) and never had an issue with either. 
But I won't stand and mash on it either. YRMV


----------



## Murphy93 (Oct 27, 2012)

Need more info.


----------



## mow4cash (May 29, 2012)

I bought a Kurt kinetic road machine. Figured it would be better to spend the extra then find out the cheaper brand was not up to par. Guess I'll find out soon how it is. They are also releasing there Bluetooth module this fall, but for $200 it does not seem worth it unless they support some really good apps.


----------



## Red Brixton (Apr 4, 2012)

Another Kurt kinetic road machine user here... I always stand on the sprint intervals, no problems.

Not that i particularly enjoy riding indoors.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Cableguy said:


> I've used a regular Kurt Kinetic (non rocking version) for a few years, no issues doing intervals out of the saddle on a carbon frame. I'm 160lbs, no tire slippage even during short anaerobic efforts. My back tires get great mileage... IMO even with resistance cranked up the road still does more damage to your tire than the trainer. Aside from not being able to rock the bike back and forth, it's very similiar to being on the road. I do not *sprint* out of the saddle on it though, I think that could cause problems.


What kind of problems?
I stand on my non-rocker version Kurt Kinetic for sprints- and I'm 190 pounds.
I've had no problems. I also stand on my rollers and that's a lot more exciting! (One of these days that will go horribly wrong...)


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

No issues standing and sprinting on my Road Machine - although it's an aluminum frame on it. And I also have had very little tire wear: I must have close to 2000km on an old Conti GP3000 I had around and it is nowhere near done.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

I did plenty of out of saddle efforts on my old 1Up USA trainer and nothing ever happened. But during all out efforts there was too much slipping and sometimes some ugly squealing when I accelerated too hard. 

I now use a CycleOps 300 Pro.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

RRRoubaix said:


> What kind of problems?
> I stand on my non-rocker version Kurt Kinetic for sprints- and I'm 190 pounds.
> I've had no problems. I also stand on my rollers and that's a lot more exciting! (One of these days that will go horribly wrong...)


I'm not sure, I just imagine there could be a harmful amount of side to side torquing in the back on the chainstay in an actual all out standing sprint. I've had issues with the drive side clamp on the trainer frame wearing and not clamping tightly too. It was replaced under warranty not long ago, and is starting to wear loose again. So I don't want to push my luck and launch off through the wall either.


----------



## daharryone (Dec 26, 2009)

Depending on the trainer, make sure you clamped the bike down. I've fallen over while trying out a lemond revolution - *red face*


----------



## Alex_C (Aug 21, 2006)

*Used*

Look for a good used one. 

People dump almost new trainers all the time because they are not ready for / don't like / riding inside.

Kurt has good reviews.
Rollers are good too, although standing and no hands takes some practice.

I picked up a used LeMond Revolution and like it. Most realistic road feel that I've seen in a trainer. Used the 1Up as well, however not sturdy enough for me.


----------



## duane.jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey man, I just bought a CycleTEK trainer and I have no issues when I stand on it, and I really abuse it! Check out the video on their site featuring the guy from Texas Roadhouse, he's standing on the trainer. Sorry can't post links yet but it's cycletek dot com.

They're also giving away trainers on their Facebook page. I found one at my guy's bike shop and got to try it out, and I really get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I've had an adjustable fluid trainer from Performance for 10 years now, and it seems just as hard as riding on the road. When i first bought it, I got the plain fluid trainer, but that unit didn't have enough resistance for me. The adjustable unit (even on the lowest setting) allows me to do hill workouts and short sprints. Five years ago, one of the cups that hold the rear wheel, cracked, but Performance replaced the part, no charge.
I'm not sure who makes the Performance trainers now, but 10 years ago, they were made by Elite, and looked like this current Elite model.
.
.
.


----------

